# 40 gal breeder lid



## treyco89 (May 22, 2012)

Hey everybody. Im new to the whole dart frog scene an right now im just doing a little price comparison to supplies before i start my build next week or the week after an my current 40 gal breeder i have the screen lid from petco an after reading around i feel like it might let in to much air an the humidity wont be right for the D. Auratus im thinking of getting since they will make more use of the big floor space. So my question is what is a good place to get a lid and what would you recommend? every place ive looked either didnt have any thatll fit my tank or is ridiculously high...Once i get started on my build ill properly introduce myself and show my progress as ima take my time with this one as it will last alot long then my last couple of builds.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

If your tank is a normal 40 gal breeder aquarium with the black lip around the top and bottom, you can get glass cut and a silicone hinge so that the glass will just sit on the black lip on the inside of the tank. 
Sorry, but i dont know any threads off the top of my head, but I know Grimm uses these kind of tops.
Use the search function on the top of the page...extrememly useful.

-Jeremy


----------



## treyco89 (May 22, 2012)

lol my name is jeremy to..thanks for the tip..yea ive been looking thru other viv builds just havent came across the topic of lids..might have over looked it besides the ones where you drilling a hole in em.not sure if im up to that yet but i have bookmarked a few regarding substrate an background idea although ive only dont the gs an coco fiber background an false bottoms. An yea its the breeder with the lip. You wouldnt by chance know how much it would to have glass cut would you? Ill probably have to call around to a few hardware stores to see if any do it


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you have a lowes by you, they do it for free. If not, get a glass cutter from a hardware store and cut it yourself (about $5), it is actually a lot easier than you'd think. Do a search on youtube and you'll find plenty of tutorials. As far as the hinge, josh's frogs has them for really cheap or you can make a silicone hinge

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57871-custom-silicone-hinged-glass-top.html

Once you have the top, just silicone a handle and voila! You'll have yourself a $10 glass top instead of dropping $40 for an aquarium one


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

You could even just use saran wrap to keep humidity in. It is super cheap in comparison and works just fine. You just have go make sure your light source isnt going to come in contact with it or it may melt. I have been using this method for a temp tank for about 2 months and havent had any problems yet. I thought it may look ugly but you can barely see it with a light and such over it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello Jeremy. I ran into some of the same issues. I purchased glass aquarium top from Pet Supplies. I ordered Perfecto GLASS CANOPY 40 BREED 36X18. With shipping it cost me about $55. After receiving the canopy I had a glass cutter cut off about 1 3/4 from the short side. I then used the plastic lip that comes with the lid to attach a screen that I built to the lid. It works great.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Find a window installer in your area and ask for them to cut.you piece of scrap glass the size you need, should be cheap as they throw glass away everyday. Mine does it for free and doesnt charge for the glass either


----------



## treyco89 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I think ima go to the glass installers first and see what they say. Won't be till Friday though. Lol Saran wrap sounds like a good idea but I'm not sure what light fixture I'll get so ima have to pass on it..not a bad idea though lol. Most of the supplies ima get are gonna come from josh's frog including my D. Auratus


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Best place to go is to Lowes hardware store. They cut glass there. Take the measurements of the INSIDE lip of the top and get it cut "slightly under". Just 1/16 of an inch is good. Also, remember to tell them to cut it in half so you're not lifting off the entire glass everytime you feed, mist, ect. I've done this with 3 10 gallon tanks and about to go get some for my 40 tomorrow. The 10 gallons they've always cut from scrap so it's only costed me $5 per tank. You'll also want to get one of the foam sanding pads and go around all the edges and corners. The first couple weeks after I got my first glass, I had numerous cuts on my hands. You can buy a handle and just silicone it on. One of my friends for a nice little fish tank ordainment from Wal-mart of a frog holding a sign saying "no frogging" which worked out pretty well as a handle.


----------

